# Brushstroke masters, help!



## Stromholm (Dec 13, 2020)

Does anyone know how to make brushstrokes like this?? 

The artist is Chen Jiang Hong and works in (rather diluted) oil. Even in the most busy parts every stroke is distinct and clear and mine (beginner trying to learn) just form a muddled, one color-mess.


----------



## Janet Glatz (Feb 10, 2021)

Stromholm said:


> Does anyone know how to make brushstrokes like this??
> 
> The artist is Chen Jiang Hong and works in (rather diluted) oil. Even in the most busy parts every stroke is distinct and clear and mine (beginner trying to learn) just form a muddled, one color-mess.


Hi. I'm a veteran oil painter and I think I know what your problem is. Maybe more than one. First of all, you must paint in layers, allowing the first to dry before adding more paint. Blend the colors in the first layer until they look the way you want. After drying, add blobs of paint in the general areas you'll be blending, then take a wide soft brush and blend until you like it. Sometimes you have to put a lot of weight into it and keep blending to make it really smooth. Hope this helps. 
[link removed by moderator]


----------

